# Age to start jumping horse



## ClassicG&T (12 July 2012)

I have a welsh x TB 4 y/o, ( turned 4 in may) 
The long term goal is to event him. 

Now what age to you think you should start jumpiing a horse?
His previous owner took him jumping and has done XC schooling age 3 eek and was jumped with her up to 1m.

Now, i was going to leave him jumping wise until around october, then start little and slowly work up over the winter/spring. Start around 50cm then build it up and do it properly. 

What do you think?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 July 2012)

Personally I would not even start till at least 5.  I have see too many babies jumped early and by the time they are 7 - 10 their legs are shot.

 Trotting poles are one thing  but serious training over jumps (Rather than an odd pop over a jump) is a no no in my books.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (12 July 2012)

Not until it's completely balanced in walk, trot and canter on the flat, both in straight lines and on circles and able to do basic lateral work i.e shoulder in, leg yield.

I'm sorry but jumping a 3 yo around XC courses and 1m tracks is ridiculous IMO.


----------



## Tinks81 (12 July 2012)

mine started at 4yo round BN/Discovery 

I do think that as long as you do everything in moderation and do not over jump them then it is fine x


----------



## Mlini (12 July 2012)

At the earliest I'd say late 4 year old. And not doing too much at that age.

Mines just turned 6 but struggles as his schoolings not 100% yet.


----------



## Lolo (12 July 2012)

See, I don't think XC schooling sounds that bad- especially if he was then turned away for a bit...

Depends almost entirely on the horse IMO and it's one to ask your instructor about as they'll know how well you ride and how you're both going...


----------



## Mavis007 (12 July 2012)

To me it depends on the horse- and the experience and confidence of the rider! If the horse is already reasonably balanced on the flat then jumping can help to keep them interested in their work as long as you don't over do it. As long as it is taken slowly, a step at a time and either by someone experienced or during lessons, then it should be part of their all round education. How big to jump also depends on the natural ability of the horse and rider's experience. A horse bred to jump should find British Novice and Discovery no problem at all as a 4 year old if it is schooled correctly. Those with less natural ability should stick with smaller fences. To me the most imortant thing when they are young is to keep it easy and fun for them


----------



## CrazyMare (12 July 2012)

Mine is very balanced, and very bright - easily bored, so we have played over a few jumps. Low pressure, only around 50cm high. She was backed last August, and has jumped 4 times since then. Two of those times were single jumps in the school, once was hacking round the XC and once round the clear round at Vale View.

She loves it, and is about the only time she gets bouncy. 

We do hack out as well as go in the school, but she is a pain to hack out, and just grinds to a halt, and lets the other horses go ahead and do their thing! VERY laid back!


----------



## ClassicG&T (12 July 2012)

Had first lesson with him today. Instructor reckons if I start with trotting poles etc.. It will do no harm.
He is balanced in walk, pretty balanced in trot but still has a baby canter which I need to work on. I also need to get him off my leg more. 
I go away for three weeks in 3weeks time so instructor is having him for boot camp.


----------



## Dukey (12 July 2012)

I have a WelshxTB too! He's just turned 6... I brought my boy last year and he was very green. Previous owner had an injury so he was broken and with that introduced to poles, jumps, small XC fences. But then turned away for a year. This may have 'saved' his legs but has made him very green. He has a heart of gold and loves to jump but I believe he should have stayed in work for his mental health! 
Its taken me a year to get him settled at shows and now does a nice round at BN level and is ready to try a BE80. This time last year he struggled to canter in a straight line, never jumped a double and spooked at everything other than the jump! 
Depending on your horse I would start with some pole work over the summer and build to taking him to pop a small course over the winter.


----------

